# What's on your workbench - n scale



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Putting the finishing touches on a scratch-built water tower. A little more paint and then onto the layout.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow! That's pretty nice. Really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Carl said:


> Putting the finishing touches on a scratch-built water tower. A little more paint and then onto the layout.


Thats a fine looking tower Carl !!!

Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is finally a method I came up with to make N Scale (or HO) yuccas.
I will try to do a how to and post it on our site soon.
It only requires Tan, white and grey craft paint, woodland yellow grass turf, woodland white flowers and silflor summer tufts and thick ACC.

Here are the results on the work bench.










Mike


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

I love the water tower (kudos!) and those yuccas are excellent!

The skill level around here really impresses the heck out of me.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Catwagon said:


> I love the water tower (kudos!) and those yuccas are excellent!
> 
> The skill level around here really impresses the heck out of me.


Thanks CW good to have you here!

Mike


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

awesome job on the water tower


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice work on the water tower, looks great!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

That is soooooooooooo awesome.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Gentleman, very much appreciate the comments. 

Now, if Mike Fifer would figure out how to do produce a cactus, I would be a happy camper.


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

Flax seed glued together and then painted the appropriate color....

edit: Oh wait, that's for HO, sorry.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Carl said:


> Thank you Gentleman, very much appreciate the comments.
> 
> Now, if Mike Fifer would figure out how to do produce a cactus, I would be a happy camper.


What Kind ??? 
You could be busy for years !!!!

Mike


----------

